# Amtrak Mastercard Coverage Change



## Rasputin (Dec 22, 2019)

My apologies if this has been posted previously.

I notice that the Bank of America Amtrak Guest Rewards Mastercard appears to have dropped "Common Carrier Travel Accident Insurance" coverage effective October 1, 2019. Previously the coverage had been $250,000.

It seems to me that several other credit cards have also dropped this coverage. I seem to recall that some years ago the coverage offered was about one or two million dollars. Perhaps it is my imagination but it seems that after 9/11, credit card companies seem to have reduced coverage and now it seems to be going away altogether.


----------



## Anderson (Dec 24, 2019)

I think this is fundamentally because I don't ever recall the presence or absence of such coverage influencing my choice of card. It probably doesn't hurt that air crashes have become sufficiently rare (at least domestically) that it's an "out of sight, out of mind" benefit by and large (partly because policies like that often end up being somewhat arcane). For the record, I don't know if it also covered public transit (I don't think so...that gets excluded quite a bit).


----------



## flitcraft (Dec 24, 2019)

This is too bad, especially since Amtrak has a new forced arbitration clause in its ticket sales. At least the insurance would be a buffer against serious injury in an Amtrak accident. 

Of course, it would be best if Amtrak eliminated the forced arbitration entirely, since the airlines are legally barred from limiting passengers' rights in that regard.


----------

